# Broody silkie



## diinman (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a black silkie that is sitting on an easter egger egg and one of her own. i tried to move her off of them and even took the eggs away for a couple days. she still stayed in the nest. i gave in and put the eggs back. they may not hatch or be fertilized but figured she was not laying or going to quit sitting so she might as well sit on something, lol. I will try to get a pic tomorrow. oh, and my easter hen lays in the same nest that she is sitting in. so everyday i go out and take the new egg out of the nest. i marked the two she is sitting on so i know which are new eggs to remove. i have 6 nests and they both want the same one lol.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You are smarter than I was!! I had a broody silkie, and also had another hen in with her, and the broody stole eggs from the other's nest, and soon she was sitting on about 15 eggs! Of course, I never marked any of them, and by the time I got smart enough to try to remove any eggs, I didn't know which ones to try to remove, and both hens were broody then. My sweet, docile. fuzzy dolls had turned into 2 hissing, pecking bioches!! I had chicks hatching every day for 2 weeks!!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

You guys are making me want a pair of silkies. Just so they can hatch eggs.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if my silkie will go broody then I can have her hatch my button quail eggs? As I heard button quails are bad at being broody with their own eggs.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my light sussex has gone realy broody. she's been sitting in the nest box for 2 days. what do people normaly do in this situation ?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

rob said:


> my light sussex has gone realy broody. she's been sitting in the nest box for 2 days. what do people normaly do in this situation ?


Depends. If I have the room in that birds coop and fertile eggs of one of the breeds/species I want more of, then I let them sit. If not, I try to break them of their broodiness; or in the case of my serama hens, just let them sit it out. I have yet to find a way to break a serama of broodiness - more determined than any silkie I have ever owned. I do force the seramas off the nest once a day for their own good (an exercise in futility  ).
Every single chick hatched by a broody on this farm has been hatched and raised within the flock from day one. Less work for me and they are part of the flock from day one, so no integration issues later...win, win.


----------



## diinman (Nov 10, 2012)

*still sitting*

she is still sitting and what is so funny is the other hen keeps laying in the broody hens nest. so glad i marked the ones she was sitting on. now, to get the three chicks in the coop that are in a rubber maid tub out of the tub and in the coop with the rest. what a pain, lol. oh, got a new member today to watch over my chickens  his name is Hoss. he is a great pryenees. would send you a pic but it only shows how to do https: instead of being able to click on pictures and download.


----------

